# Meet our Donkeys-Alfalfa and Carlos



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, they aren't our donkeys, they are my grandparents, but they let me and my cousin "have" one of them.

Last summer, or two summers ago, I dont remember. Anyway, my grandparents' neighbors had two jacks (who are stallions) dumped on their property. They asked my grandparents to take them in, but they are'nt very tame, so it took a week to lure them on the property. They are small, 33in(?) stallions who are now very sweet.

Carlos has a white blaze and has some white spots all over his body. He is the least tame, but he is my cousin's donkey and he likes her more




He is the leader LOL. She named him Carlos because she could LOL!

Alfalfa is my donkey  I named him that because he had a long hair on his forlock that stuck up like Alfalfa! He is a sweet heart. I nicknamed him "Mejo" Spanish for "my son".......at least, i think LOL! Anyway, now he comes when I say Mejo.



Ill have to post pics later for some reason it wont let me post pics???

They are now social and come and greet you when you arrive at the ranch. They come and give kisses, then they will play around. And the funniest part is they talk A LOT! They just "Hee-Haa"! LOL! I wish I could take Alfalfa home, but Carlos and him are best friends. Plus, they would probably not like the littler space they would have at my house. They have 150 acres here, and they protect the 5 cows my grandparents have. They are very well fed and have MUCH pasture to graze on. You can barely pet Carlos, but Alfalfa will let you pet his neck and his forehead. I dont think they are very old. They are fit and they have correct teeth like my 3yr olds. Hopefully, when I have my own place I can take them home!

Thought Id share


----------



## chandab (Dec 25, 2012)

HOpefully, it won't be long and the computer will cooperate so you can add pics.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, right now I am at my grandparents and I don't have my computer with me, I'm using an iPad, but I'll see what I can do when I get home!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

aw! Post pics if you can =)


----------

